# Please help me find this special mare her home!



## LynnNMotion (May 22, 2014)

Hello Everyone, My name is Devinne Howard. I joined Horse Forum because I am at a hard spot in my life. I am in love with my beautiful 5 year old mare, although I am not experienced enough to guide her in the direction she needs and wants. It's a rough spot to be in and I am in serious need of finding someone for my mare. It's very important to me to be honest and straight forward with anyone interested in my mare. I will hide nothing and always be true. My mare needs someone that is experienced. 

Zeese is a young paint mare with correct conformation and a beautiful coat. She learns so quickly and really wants to please. She has a great personality on a bonding level, she thrives off of having leader who clearly puts tasks in front of her. Zeese has 90 days professional training under saddle. She caught on so quickly and is a great smooth ride. Zeese is a work in progess however, and I am aiming to find someone to care for her and show her the ropes of living a stable life. She does need someone experienced, with plenty of patience and understanding. She is not a bitter horse, but she is working on overcoming her fears. Zeese is a true beauty inside and out, but she deserves and needs someone to bring out all of her talents and possibility. She is registered with APHA. Price very negotiable. Lease is also available. 

It's really important to me to find someone who really cares for horses for her. That is why I joined a forum, I know you love horses if you spend your time indulging in info and horse chit chat. I need to find a home soon for my mare or I will have to give her up to my barn and never have any idea what happened to my sweet dear Zeese. I wish I could keep her, but I have to realize that financially I am not capable any longer, and that in all truth Zeese needs more. She needs someone with expertise and know-how to teach, guide, and care for her with there time and compassion. Please please let me know if you have anyone in mind or you yourself may be interested in learning more about this mare. She's a truly unique and special girl, and I'd hope to find someone alike for her to live and share with.


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

how many of these are you going to post?


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Look, its really nice you are trying to rehome this mare. But you need to make sure you are posting it in the proper form for rehoming/selling horses. Otherwise, you might get your brand new account into some trouble.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I am located in Colorado and casually looking for another horse... But I am really not a mare fan, and will never own another one xD

Can you tell me a bit more about her? What discipline is her training in? Does she have any show miles? What discipline do you usually ride her in? Height and weight? Does she have any vices and will she pass a vet check? I know quite a few people that could potentially be interested...


----------

